# High Capacity Spice Grinder/Mill



## dougmays (Nov 18, 2014)

Wanted to see if anyone has or can recommend a high capacity spice grinder? I've read through many of the past posts about this but most are using the cheap Walmart coffee grinders, which is what i have currently but it only does maybe 1/2 cup at a time :(

Cuisinart has a nice looking one called the DBM-8 that seems to be perfect but its nearly $50, yikes!


----------



## bregent (Nov 18, 2014)

Not sure if it was mentioned in any of the other posts you read, but the NutriBullet comes with a blade for milling that works great for spices. It's also not cheap ($80 at Costco) but of course it does other things too. So I wouldn't recommend it just for spices but if you were looking at if for blending/juicing it might be a good option.


----------



## ssorllih (Nov 18, 2014)

If it costs $90 and you use it every week for 2 years it will cost 90 cents for each time you use it to grind spices to spread on $65 worth of meat that you will smoke on your $2500 smoker.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a mini food processor and a mortar and pestle. That pretty much covers what I need. But its no where near what I would consider high capacity. My mini is so old they don't even sell 'em anymore. Maybe thats why it still works.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2014)

That DBM-8 looks pretty sweet and since some of the other higher capacity mills are $100+, it's not really too bad...JJ


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2014)

I now use the De'Longhi KG49 90g Electric Coffee Grinder at home which costs around £24 ($47 in US) and has a reasonable capacity. It works well on all hard spices however you still need to do large quantities in smaller batches. If you go for one of the smaller professional models like the Waring WSG30K (£156) the actual chopping capacity is slightly smaller than the De'Longhi but it is easy and quick to use. It has a speed of 19,000 rpm which can tackle most things. I don't have the Waring grinder but I have used one several times in a local commercial kitchen. I find the trick is to grind each spice individually then mix together and grind a second time in batches to combine.


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That DBM-8 looks pretty sweet and since some of the other higher capacity mills are $100+, it's not really too bad...JJ


It looks good for coffee and probably other small regular shaped spices but I wonder how it would cope with something larger or more of an odd shape like star anise or cinnamon stick.


----------



## dls1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd seriously recommend the Cuisinart Elite Die-Cast Mini Prep, 4-Cup processor. It's a great multi-purpose tool with both a chop and grind function. You can use it like a regular food processor for smaller quantities of vegetables, meats, etc, and also as a grinder for spices, nuts, etc. You can also use it to puree sauces, soups, etc.

Cuisinart makes 2 models. One with a durable plastic housing, and another with a die cast metal housing, which is the one I have and recommend. Depending upon the retailer, it runs about $10 more than the plastic housing. Most retailers such as Amazon, BB&B, etc, sell only the model a\with the plastic housing for around $50-$55. Williams-Sonoma sells both models and the die cast model is $65. They currently have a promotion with 15% off, which brings it to $55. Shipping is free.

Per Wade's comment, the unit does well with all spices including ones such as star anise, cinnamon stick, and nutmeg. It' best to pulse the harder ones 3-4 times before going to full grind.


----------



## link (Nov 19, 2014)

I am with Foam, I have a mini food processor and about 4 different size mortar and pestle. Handles pretty much everything I do.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 19, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That DBM-8 looks pretty sweet and since some of the other higher capacity mills are $100+, it's not really too bad...JJ


I think your right J, after looking around more its not a bad price and seems to be exactly what i'm looking for.

Thanks everyone for the comments suggestions!


----------



## dougmays (Nov 19, 2014)

Just read the specs on it more from Amazon and that little removable cup is only 1 Cup capacity, shoot my current coffee grinder is 1/2 cup. Guess its not really worth $50 to only double my capacity


----------



## foamheart (Nov 19, 2014)

If you seriously want volumne, I have this in the garage for light duty, and across the street is the one that uses the tractors PTO. I cracked corn for the chickens when I was doing chickens.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 19, 2014






You can adjust the size of your grind. And you can add an electric motor to increase productivity.

If you don't have a hydraulic corn shucker...........













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 19, 2014






Thats manual!  When I left for college, my Pop said he misplaced the handle so he HAD to get me a new hydraulic one. Lots of things got powered after I left for school. LOL


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm retired , so I have time to sit and Grind in my Coffee Grinder and The Mortar and Pestle .

Have fun and. . .


----------



## dougmays (Nov 19, 2014)

HAHA i think i'm going to just stick with what i've got! For competitions i made usually 32oz atleast of rubs so i wanted a faster way to grind it all down


----------



## foamheart (Nov 19, 2014)

dougmays said:


> HAHA i think i'm going to just stick with what i've got! For competitions i made usually 32oz atleast of rubs so i wanted a faster way to grind it all down


That grinder is adjustable, I asure you it will work for whatever size you want..............

If it all becomes fast and automated, they won't need you. Enjoy that time you make your spices. I have gone backwards on alot of conviences and I find I enjoy doing them. Well except any house work.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 20, 2014)

Very true Foam, very true


----------

